
Peter Michaux: Living an xkcd Cartoon - mnemonik
http://peter.michaux.ca/articles/living-an-xkcd-cartoon
======
swombat
The only meat in this post is the xkcd cartoon.

------
pmichaud
It's very strange, but despite having the same name, being from the same
place, being around the same age (I think), and programming in mostly the same
languages, Peter Michaux isn't me. Just for the record.

~~~
ars
Are you sure?

~~~
pmichaud
Quite sure, hah.

Peter and I had an e-mail exchange about 2 years ago when I first found his
site. At first I was confused because I thought I had put up a site about
javascript and then forgotten about it.

I doubt we look similar, but that would be a riot.

------
mhartl
Kudos for preserving the title text.

